# Favourite Seiko Divers



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm becoming a real fan of these, especially the prospex range. What are your favourite Seiko divers of all time? A few pics if you have any please. I have a Sumo on order and can't wait....


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't have one but I really like the idea of a sawtooth


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

The big recommends (seem to be staples in most collections!) are the Monster and the 007.

I have a few divers these days. My favourites at the moment are the Solar powered 200m chronograph (SSC017) and the 200m rated Caesar kinetic.



I bought a Sportura Kinetic Diver not long after release a few years ago, but sold it on here without really giving it much of a chance. One I'm looking at fetching back in in the near future!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Sawtooth was a decent watch too! If I can't stretch to a Samurai or Sumo this year then one of these is definitely on the way back!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> The big recommends (seem to be staples in most collections!) are the Monster and the 007.


You mean these :tongue2:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

What are your favourite Seiko divers of all time? Where do i start.They are all favourites of mine.

I have said this before but again,i had a lot,sold them - Regretted it so bought most of them back.

Top of the list .No contest is the Spork.After that i like them all and never get fed up with giving them wrist time.


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

I really like the SKX007J. Gotta be the 'j' though!


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

And.




























Not to forget this.










And there is still a few on the GOT TO HAVE LIST.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Missed this one.

Ska511 sportura kinetic .Not got around to taking photos yet but i will.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BeechCustom said:


> I really like the SKX007J. Gotta be the 'j' though!


Why? :dontgetit:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Missing photo---- There you go.


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

BeechCustom said:


> I really like the SKX007J. Gotta be the 'j' though!


As rediculous as it sounds, I like the '21 Jewels' text on the face! If and when I buy one, I'd prefer the J (with oyster braclet). Your 'non j' on mesh looks great though 

EDIT: The quote should relate to Mutley's post #10. DOH!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BeechCustom said:


> BeechCustom said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the SKX007J. Gotta be the 'j' though!
> ...


Not ridiculous - although until you pointed it out I hadn't even noticed that some had "21 Jewels" on the dial. I'm such a WIS :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

In the words of the 'Highlander'......."There can be only one".......The legenedary 'Spork'....


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a 7002 and a SKX007, both of which are great, but if money were no object it would be a 6105-8000 (i prefer this one to the more asymmetrical 8110) :



and a 6215 (gilt dials are so cool!)



Back in the real world, id be very happy with a Tuna or Sumo....

(Both pics nicked off the internet)


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

For me it's the bombproof BFK


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

The two I have left

Skx009 and ska369p1

They both get used a lot, and have been faultless










The one that got away, traded on the forum

Skx011j










Paul


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

We're missing the SBCM023 Prospex perpetual date.



(not my photo, borrowed from t'net)


----------



## bofff (Oct 8, 2013)

Baby tuna srp227. Orange monster.

Plan to buy sumo skx171 with 007 bezel.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm liking my 7002-7001. Not forgetting the good old BM...


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the spork, but looking at prices recently I fear if I don't get one soon I may miss that boat.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

The Sawtooth is becoming a favorite of mine, It is also an exceptionally comfortable watch for me which is nice. I am wearing it on a Monster bracelet mostly but also a Spork/BFK bracelet now an then to give it some heft.










Another favourite is the SKX009 (with SKX007 bezel mod), versatile and always looks great though not as comfortable as the Sawtooth for me.










Tony


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I haven`t got either but the Sawtooth & Tuna would be my favourites B)

I like the Spork but it has been way over exposed so I`ve gone off it somewhat


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I haven`t got either but the Sawtooth & Tuna would be my favourites B)


How could I forget about the Tuna?

From today.










The Sawtooth is a great piece and the lume even beats the Monsters  . From left to right: SRP Monster, SKX007, Sawtooth. After several minutes all with equal lighting.










Tony


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

This one!


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

SKX007 is an extremely good looking watch. Was wearing mine on black nato for some time now but quite recently got my hands on jubilee bracelet and I'm loving it even more (thanks jmm1 again). Ah yes, the picture...


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Elliot_243 said:


> This one!


Srp309j1


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure if anyone's mentioned the Seiko 6309 - just a fantastic looking watch to my eyes - classic Seiko styling with a lovely curved case & I love the way the crown screws down into it. Here's a rubbish picture of my customised one (fitted with a Planet Ocean bezel insert, beige Seiko dial, Seiko superior hands & a hacking 6306 movement). I like the customised one a lot, & doubt if I'll ever sell it, but I'm starting to think that an original one would be an excellent addition to the collection 



Another iconic Seiko diver - but much rarer than the 6309 - would be the Seiko 6159-7000 300m - one piece monocoque case, high beat auto/manual movement, 300m water resistant (the Marinemaster is a modern interpretation of it) - it remains a grail of mine & I doubt if I'll ever own one (never say never though) 



Please note: The picture is not of my watch (unfortunately  ) & is used without permission


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Samurai for me...


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I have just nabbed a Prospex Sumo. Rather pleased. (Implied cheesy grin)


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Trigger said:


> I have just nabbed a Prospex Sumo. Rather pleased. (Implied cheesy grin)


Which one did you get, blue or black?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

knightrider said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > I have just nabbed a Prospex Sumo. Rather pleased. (Implied cheesy grin)
> ...


SBDC001. Black. It looks tremendous in pics. Cant wait to see it in the wild, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

6105 and the "Frankenmonster"

wook


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

weaselid said:


> For me it's the bombproof BFK


What is this bombproof BFK of which you speak?


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Check out BFK Durability Testing on google, it will blow your mind how much abuse this Â£150 (new) Seiko can take. I have one and it is, almost, indestructible.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

weaselid said:


> Check out BFK Durability Testing on google, it will blow your mind how much abuse this Â£150 (new) Seiko can take. I have one and it is, almost, indestructible.


Ok. Is it just a seiko BFK or is there more to the model name?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

SBDC001 arrived today. First impressions are that it's wonderful. All voluptuous curves and racy angles. The very wide case is complimented by the relative lowish profile IMO. It's big but doesn't sit like a hockey puck upon the arm. The 20mm/18mm bracelet seems out of kilter with such a wide case but it works. I seem to have found a seller as skinny as I am because I haven't needed to adjust it beyond one micro inwards. I'm buying all my watches from this one man from now on.

All the quality of a Spork, and then some, and with hand winding. Spork?... what's a Spork?


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Timez Own said:


> weaselid said:
> 
> 
> > Check out BFK Durability Testing on google, it will blow your mind how much abuse this Â£150 (new) Seiko can take. I have one and it is, almost, indestructible.
> ...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I have just bought another BFK and I blame this thread!!!

Got the black and pepsi versions last year and ended up flogging them again...it's like I just don't learn!


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

My BFK is a SKA371.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

wookie said:


> 6105 and the "Frankenmonster"
> 
> wook


Amazing


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

Trigger said:


> SBDC001 arrived today. First impressions are that it's wonderful. All voluptuous curves and racy angles. The very wide case is complimented by the relative lowish profile IMO. It's big but doesn't sit like a hockey puck upon the arm. The 20mm/18mm bracelet seems out of kilter with such a wide case but it works. I seem to have found a seller as skinny as I am because I haven't needed to adjust it beyond one micro inwards. I'm buying all my watches from this one man from now on.
> 
> All the quality of a Spork, and then some, and with hand winding. Spork?... what's a Spork?


One of the finest Seikos made


----------



## sayco (Jul 25, 2013)

I have the SKA 371 with the yellow face, which, I believe is quite rare now (discontinued, but still desirable).

I have to say that it is one of my favourites, as the weight is nice, and I do like a heavy watch. The build quality is excellent, as it is carved from a solid block of surgical steel (allegedly)! I would invest in a black face and a pepsi bezel, however at present I'm not looking to increase my collection.


----------



## Cyclist (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi ive just completed my first mod a seiko 7s26 , sold it so now looking for a mid size seiko diver 38 mm max to mod with new dial and hands and maybe movement as i have a new spare 7s26 movement

Any ideas on what models to look at , 7s26 0030 i know is 38 mm are there any others ? Any ideas what models are compatible with 7s26?


----------

